# Welches betriebsystem soll ich nehmen ?



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe einen alten Computer mit einen AMD SINGLE CORE 3500+ und 512MB Arbeitsspeicher ( Ich weiß der ist nicht gut  )

Ich will diesen Computer an meine Musikanlage anschließen, daher brauche ich ein Betriebssystem das der Rechner packt und das Internet und
Musik abspielen kann. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus



PS : Bitte keine scherz antworten wie z.B Schmeiß das ding aus dem Fenster oder so


----------



## EddyEdik (6. Januar 2012)

Endstation Müllverbrennungsanlage


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Genau so etwas sollst du gerade nicht schreiben  außerdem für musik muss er reichen


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Also wenn Windows, dann XP. Ansonsten halt Linux (aber ein möglichst "leichtes", wie z. B. Xubuntu). Falls möglich solltest du aber über ein RAM-Update nachdenken, mit 512MB wird es recht eng.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch 2gb herumliegen, wenn ich die einbaue welches Betriebssystem soll ich dann nehmen ? es sollte möglichst wenig ressourcen fressen,  jetzt läuft da Windows 7 drauf  aber ist immer am hängen


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Also wenn Windows, dann XP. Ansonsten halt Linux (aber ein möglichst "leichtes", wie z. B. Xubuntu). Falls möglich solltest du aber über ein RAM-Update nachdenken, mit 512MB wird es recht eng.


 das war auch meine idee. linux wäre da die bessere alternative


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Welches Linux denn ? Ubuntu oder Xubuntu oder welches ?


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Welches Linux denn ? Ubuntu oder Xubuntu oder welches ?


 schau mal hier:
DamnSmallLinux – Ein zweites Leben für alte Rechner (Teil 2)

er will es auch nur für musik benutzen und hat paar linux versionen mit nem alten rechner getestet.

und den ram auf jeden fall einbauen, kein wenn


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn die 2GB da rein passen würde ich die schon einbauen, das merkt man dann schon.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ja die 2gb passen , ich baue sie eben ein und Danke Leute für eure schnellen Antworten 

also ich finde Xubuntu eigentlich sehr schön vom aussehen und den FUnktionen, läuft das da wohl auch ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Damit könnte sogar Win7 etwas schneller laufen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

das wäre gut wenn Windows 7 gut läuft, allerdings brauch ich so viele Funktionen garnicht und es zieht mehr ressourcen als beispielsweise ubuntu oder ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Jein. Die Oberfläche von Ubuntu ist auch nicht gerade sparsam, daher haben wir dir ja ein leichtes Linux vorgeschlagen. Da sind dann ressourcensparende Desktops enthalten.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

okay also ein ressourcen sparendes Linux ?

Xubuntu Home Page | Xubuntu  so etwas ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Genau. Oder das bereits vorgeschlagene Damn Small Linux (DSL).


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Welches von dehnen die ihr vorgeschlagen habt soll ich denn nehmen ?
ich teste zu erst einmal xubuntu okay ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Okay. Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber wenn das wie Ubuntu ist, kannst du das auch erst einmal von der CD als Live-System booten und ausprobieren. Ist dann allerdings noch etwas langsamer, als wenn du es direkt installierst, da der ja alles von der CD laden muss. Wenn es dir gefällt kannst du es dann einfach auf Platte installieren.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

jo es sieht so aus wie ubuntu und es heißt ja auch (X) Ubuntu


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

ich bezog mich aufs Setup


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

Mit 2Gb Ram kannst du auch WIn7 betreiben.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ach so  also ich lad grade xubuntu runter ich teste es und sag dir wie es ist


----------



## blackout24 (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn man noch nie Linux benutzt hat und eine grafisch wenig aufwendige Oberfläche haben will dann ist XUbuntu optimal.
So richtig lernt man dabei aber nicht zu Vorzüge von Linux kennen, weil man alles durch Knöpfe abgenommen bekommt
und nichts selbst machen muss. Für deine Zwecke sollte es aber ausreichen. Mit anspruchsvolleren Distributionen ist
man nach der Lernphase wesentlich produktiver und kann es viel mehr nutzen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja Win7 hab ich jetzt drauf aber das zieht mir zu viele Ressourcen


----------



## rabe08 (6. Januar 2012)

Die alten CPUs verbraten extrem viel Strom im Verhältnis zur Leistung. Warum nicht das Board und die CPU gegen NM10 (PC2-6400U DDR2) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE austauschen, dürfte nicht weniger Leistung haben.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ja nen anderen PC nen viel besseren aber den 2ten benutz ich nur für Musik und internet


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Dann reicht das. Ich habe dieses Jahr noch einen Athlon XP 2400+ als Hauptrechner gehabt (allerdings mit Windows XP). Für meine Zwecke reichte das vollkommen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

jo reicht auch, ich spiele zum Beispiel GTA IV,Anno 2070... und habe :
 - Intel Core i5 650
 - 8Gb Ram (1333)
 - ASUS P7P55D
 - GTX 550 TI OC Edition MSI Cyclone II

Ich habe grade ein kleines Problem :

Der PC zeigt an : " DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM AND PRESS ENTER "

Und er instaliert nicht  er fängt nicht einmal an, woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Das kommt wenn du von CD starten willst? Ich bekomme die Meldung nur wenn das Booten von CD nicht klappt und sonst kein OS da ist.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja das kommt dann ich weiß aber nicht warum diese Meldung kommt. ich versuche grade eine andere ISO herunterzuladen


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Versucht der denn von der CD zu booten (findet ein Zugriff statt)? Du hast noch Windows auf dem System, oder?


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja versuche ich aber dann kommt diese Meldung, die ich eben geschrieben habe.

Da steht ja auch Boot from CD


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Hast du das Image korrekt auf CD / DVD gebrannt, also _nicht_ vorher entpackt?
Versuche es sonstmal mit einer niedrigeren Brenngeschwindigkeit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen ^^


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden 

Ich habe vergessen vir aufregung vergessen das Image auf die CD zu brennen  ( <--Man bin ich blöd  )


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Erklärung für das Problem ^^


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ich hoffe es lag daran  werde ich ja sehen ob das daran liegt 

Juhu das Setup startet  Endlich, es war doch das Problem


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Gut 
Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, immer raus damit.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage, kann ich Musik auch direkt von meiner Externen Festplatte abspielen ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

In der Regel ja. Hängt aber vom Player ab, wie der das genau mit der Medienbibliothek regelt. Kann sein, dass du da zusätzliche Pfade eintragen musst, wo der nach Dateien suchen soll.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

okay ich teste das mal


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal eine Frage, kann ich Musik auch direkt von meiner Externen Festplatte abspielen ?


Generell ja. Linux unterscheidet nicht zwischen internen und externen Datenträgern - alles ist letztendlich eine Datei. Somit kann ein Datenträger an einem beliebigen Ort eingebunden werden. Das selbe gilt übrigens auch für Netzfreigaben; meine Musik liegt seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der Festplatte meines Rechners, sondern kommt vom Fileserver - ich kann die Dateien aber behandeln, als würden sie auf meinem Rechner liegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2012)

Hm ich hätte jetz mal Linux Mint empfohlen... das sieht um einiges besser aus als Xubuntu, nutzt Gnome 3 wie Ubuntu 11.10, frisst aber weniger Ressourcen (<200MB RAM im Leerlauf) und läuft auch auf meinem Netbook mit Atom N280 und 1GB RAM ziemlich gut.


----------



## blackout24 (6. Januar 2012)

Gnome 3 mit Shell und deren komischen Extensions bei Mint ist weit aufwendiger als XFCE.
Für den Verwendungszweck des Threadstellers ist eine aufwendige Desktop Umgebung nicht nötig.
Ich würde sogar eher eine Installation nur mit CommandLine und OpenSSH als die beste Lösung bezeichnen.


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar eher eine Installation nur mit CommandLine und OpenSSH als die beste Lösung bezeichnen.


 Sehe ich zwar ähnlich, allerdings ist sowas für einen Linux-Neuling oftmals wenig komfortabel. Wenn allerdings der Wille da ist, sich ein bisschen "einzuarbeiten" - warum nicht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt Xubuntu instaliert und bin bestens zufrieden : Internet und Musikplayer funktioniert 


Danke für eure vielen & frühen Antworten


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Schön, dass es funktioniert. Wenn die Kiste als Musikserver fungieren soll, wirf mal einen Blick auf diesen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iebssysteme/195918-archlinux-mediaplayer.html
Das ist dann wirklich extrem komfortabel, wenn man mit dem Notebook / Handy in der Küche den im Arbeitszimmer stehenden MPD-Server steuert, der die Musik über die im Wohnzimmer angebrachte Anlage wiedergibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Aber ich kann mit Xubuntu keine Musik abspielen  soll ich jetzt ubuntu instalieren ?


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Es ist sicherlich sinnvoller, das Problem zu finden und zu beheben. Poste mal eine Fehlerbeschreibung (bitte so detailliert wie möglich).

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich kann die Datein einfach nicht wiedergeben kein Plugin steht da


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Da steht also wortwörtlich "kein Plugin"? Welches Programm nutzt du? Welche Dateien möchtest du wiedergeben?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

eine mp3 datein da steht kein plugin/addon instaliert  aber wie instalier ich das ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, MP3 ist ja kein freier Codec. Das muss man manuell nachinstallieren. Hier gibt's infos dazu: Codecs

Edit: Versuch mal in einer Konsole (Befehlszeile) das hier: _sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras

_Ich kenn mich mit Xubuntu leider nicht genau aus. Wenn es da eine grafische Paketverwaltung gibt (zum Installieren von Software) kannst du auch die nehmen und mal nach den restricted-extras suchen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

und wie siehts mit m4a aus ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Könnte auch in dem Paket enthalten sein. Ich meine bei Ubuntu gab's beim Installieren auch die Option, direkt die Drittanbietersoftware zu installieren ("... umfasst Fraunhofer MP3 Codec..." oder so), die installiert jedenfalls das Paket. Danach lief zumindest mein Krempel ^^


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Mein PC bootet nicht mehr von der Festplatte ? woran liegt dass der will von CD booten ? warum nur ?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Ist die CD noch im LW (banale Frage...)? Hast du die Bootreihenfolge geändert?


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ne,hab nix verändert

woran liegt dass denn ?


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Hat der automatisch von CD gebootet, als du die eingelegt hast?


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ne er bootet weder von CD noch von HDD
und es kommt insert BOOT DISK.


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Wird die Festplatte im BIOS erkannt? Konntest du Xubuntu vorher nach der Installation ganz normal booten?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja sie wird angezeigt aber ich kann es nicht starten

ich habe 2HDDs aber nur eine wird angezeigt, warum ?


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Wird die Festplatte angezeigt, auf der du Xubuntu installiert hast?
Steck mal nur die Festplatte an, die nicht erkannt wird, so dass diese die einzige im System ist. Wird sie dann im BIOS erkannt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja die Festplatte wird angezeigt


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2012)

Meinst du, du wirst künftig ohne Doppelposts auskommen und den "Bearbeiten"-Button nutzen? Einige habe ich zusammengefasst, aber mein guter Wille ist aufgebraucht.


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich werde versuchen keine Doppelposts mehr zu posten, Sorry


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mache, dir hier zu versuchen zu helfen, dann komm du mir doch bitte insoweit entgegen, als dass du meine Fragen beantwortest. Wenn du Infos für dich behalten willst ist das auch okay, aber dann wird es unwahrscheinlicher, dass jemand einen hilfreichen Tipp für dich hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Entschuldigung, das ich etwas übersehen habe.

Was war denn deine Frage ? Ich hab dir doch geschrieben dass die Festplatte erkannt wird also ?


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, das ich etwas übersehen habe.
> Was war denn deine Frage ? Ich hab dir doch geschrieben dass die Festplatte erkannt wird also ?


->


Jimini schrieb:


> Wird die Festplatte angezeigt, auf der du Xubuntu installiert hast?
> Steck mal nur die Festplatte an, die nicht erkannt wird, so dass diese die einzige im System ist. Wird sie dann im BIOS erkannt?
> 
> MfG Jimini





TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Ja die Festplatte wird angezeigt



Ich bezog mich mit meinem Posting jetzt auch nicht nur auf deine letzte Antwort, sondern dass du in diesem Thread bisher generell nur auf mehrmaliges Nachfragen hin mit Details zum Problem herausgerückt bist. Du wirst einsehen, dass das die Problemlösung unnötig in die Länge zieht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

ah so, ja die zweite wird nur erkannt wenn die erste abgeklemmt ist.


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Also wird die Festplatte, auf der Xubuntu installiert ist erkannt, und die 2. Festplatte wird nur dann erkannt, wenn die Xubuntu-Platte abgesteckt ist?
Handelt es sich um SATA- oder IDE-Platten?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, genau so ist das.

Es handelt sich um 2 IDE Platten.


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Sind die Festplatten korrekt gejumpert? Lass das BIOS mal die Festplatten neu suchen, wenn es eine entsprechende Option hat. Wenn das nichts bringt, jumpere mal die Platte, die am Ende des Flachbandkabels hängt, als Master, die andere als Slave.
Ebenso kannst du testweise mal das Flachbandkabel tauschen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (6. Januar 2012)

wenn ich an dem Laufwerk Stecker an die 2te festplatte stecke funktioniert diese auch.
Das mit dem BIOS habe ich auch versucht.

Liegt das mit den 2 Festplatten daran, das sie an einem Y-Kabel angeschlossen sind ?

Kabel sind auch ausgetauscht und beide stehen auf Master


Ich habe auch HARD DISK als erstes zum booten aber der macht immer nur Boot from CD.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Sind beide HDDs an einem IDE-Kanal (selbes Kabel)? Dann dürfen die nicht beide auf Master stehen.


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

ach so ich mach mal eine auf slave


Ja beide sind an einem Kabel (gewesen die eine ist jetzt am Laufwerkkabel ) jetzt erkennt er beide, aber er bootet immernoch nicht
 woran kann es denn liegen ?



Am Ende steht da immer

...

DHCP......./ [<-- Dreht sich ]


----------



## EddyEdik (7. Januar 2012)

Aha und womit spielst du jetzt ?
Du hast jetzt einen Rechner für Musik und einen für Videos ?


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2012)

Also wie sieht deine config jetzt aus?

Falls du nur ein Gerät am Kabel hast -> dieses Gerät als Master setzen
Zwei Geräte am Kabel -> Eins ist Master, eins ist Slave

Das gilt für jeden IDE-Kanal einzeln. Also nicht an einem Kabel nur Master und am anderen nur Slave, das geht nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Januar 2012)

Also bootest er doch und versucht das Netzwerk zu konfigurieren? Normalerweise sollte er da irgendwann ein Timeout machen, wenn er keine IP beziehen kann und weiter booten. Danach kannst du das Netzwerk manuell konfigurieren. Ist kein Grund warum ein Bootvorgang fehlschlägt.


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

Danach kommt immer eine Meldung mit INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ENTER.

Aber nichts passiert wenn ich enter drücke ?


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Also er versucht, zunächst von CD zu booten (schlägt fehl), danach wird "DHCP..../" angezeigt und danach kommt die Meldung "INSERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ENTER", korrekt?
Das bedeutet, dass das System nach dem fehlgeschlagenen Bootversuch von CD versucht, via Netzwerk zu booten. 
Die Festplatte, auf der Xubuntu ist, wird im BIOS erkannt, schriebst du. 
Es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder liegt es an der Software (Xubuntu bzw. dem Bootmanager / dem Master Boot Record) oder der Hardware (Festplatte). Ich gehe davon aus, dass du unter Xubuntu nicht am Bootmanager oder am MBR rumgefummelt hast. Daher würde ich dich bitten, dass du die Festplatte mal auf Fehler testest. Hier ( http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/seatools/SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO ) kannst du ein CD-Image runterladen, welches du dann auf einen Datenträger packst und von diesem Datenträger bootest. Das Programm bietet dann die Möglichkeit, die Festplatte gründlich auf Fehler zu untersuchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

Aber ich habe das CD Laufwerk abgeklemmt und HARD DISK als FIRST BOOT DEVICE.

Die Festplatte mit Xubuntu wird erkannt die zweite nun auch.

Ich habe Ubuntu auch schon auf der wten Festplatte installiert = Das selbe Problem : Der PC bootet nicht.

Kannst du mir bitte vielleicht ein Image suchen ? ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst ?

Das mit der Überprüfung mach ich grade.


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dir doch ein Image verlinkt. Das brennst du (wie das Image für die Xubuntu-Installation) auf CD und bootest dann von der CD. Du landest dann in einem Programm (SeaTools), mit dem du die Festplatte(n) überprüfen kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

Okay ich mache das mal eben und danke für den Link. 



es passiert nichts da steht nur :

-InitDiskError reading partition table drive 00 sector 0    (  3mal (Wird immer öfter))


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Wann genau kommt die Meldung?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

ca. 10 Minuten wonach er versucht hat von CD zu booten.


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Du kamst also gar nicht erst in das Programm "SeaTools", korrekt?
Bitte klemme mal die nicht benötigte Festplatte ab. Danach schließt du die verbliebene Festplatte und dein optisches Laufwerk wie folgt an:
- 1. IDE-Port -> Festplatte ganz ans Ende des Kabels und als "Master" jumpern
- 2. IDE-Port -> optisches Laufwerk ganz ans Ende des Kabels und als "Master" jumpern
Danach startest du das System und schaust im BIOS nach, ob die Festplatte als "Primary Master" und das optische Laufwerk als "Secondary Master" erkannt wurden. Danach versuchst du noch einmal, von der SeaTools-CD zu starten.
Am besten tauschst du mal alle Flachbandkabel aus, wenn möglich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

Ja das Programm starte nicht.

So alles gemacht  kabel auch ausgewechselt.


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Und es funktioniert immer noch nicht?
Falls es immer noch nicht funktioniert: klemm mal die Xubuntu-Festplatte ab und stecke die andere Festplatte (vorher als "Master" jumpern) an den Stecker des Flachbandkabels, an dem vorher die Xubuntu-Festplatte hing.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

Jo das selbe Problem auch mit der anderen Festplatte


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Die Festplatten waren nicht zufällig mal Bestandteil eines RAID0, 5 oder 6?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheNeon26 (7. Januar 2012)

Das Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz aber ich weiß dass der PC mit den 2 Festplatten vor 1Jahr noch funktioniert hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Genau so etwas sollst du gerade nicht schreiben  außerdem für musik muss er reichen


 
Wenn du noch eine XP Lizenz liegen hast, nutze sie, dafür reicht der Rechner und zum Musik spielen auf jeden Fall.
Auch wenn ein MP3 Player mit Wlan deutlich weniger Strom zieht.


----------



## TheNeon26 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habs mir jetzt einfach gemacht, ich hab den alten Pc in den Schrank geschmißen und meinen Hauptcomputer genommen 

Das ist auf jeden fall die leichteste methode.


----------



## JakeLong13 (10. Januar 2012)

Habs nur überflogen als ich zufällig hier surfte und mich schnell registriert 

Habt ihr daran gedacht im BIOS einzustellen von welcher Festplatte gebootet werden soll ?! 

Linux schreibt den Bootloader Grub auf die Festplatte auf der das Linux liegt !

Starte doch mal von einem Linux Live-System und schaue mal auf der Xubuntu Platte unter /_boot_/_grub_/_grub_._cfg und kopiere mal dessen Inhalt hierher.
Ich rate dir auch dazu einfach mal sudo update-grub in einem Terminal einzugeben... dann sucht der OS Prober nach Betriebsystemen auf den lokalen Festplatten.

Ich hoffe es bringt euch was ansonsten wären ein paar mehr Infos zur eig. Hardware und BIOS Chip und Konfiguration sehr hilfreich
_


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. Januar 2012)

JakeLong13 schrieb:


> Linux schreibt den Bootloader Grub auf die Festplatte auf der das Linux liegt !


 
Das stimmt doch gar nicht.
Man kann sich bei der Installation aussuchen auf welche Platte man den Bootloader packt.


----------



## JakeLong13 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja sicher...aber in der Ubuntu Standartinstallation wird er automatisch in den MBR der aktuellen Festplatte installiert.


----------

